
The Ayan Rand Institute: ‘We Took PPP Funds and Would Do It Again’ - yarapavan
https://newideal.aynrand.org/we-took-ppp-funds-and-would-do-it-again/
======
LanguageGamer
Counterargument: If you believe that a system is immoral, its better to
minimize your participation in that system, even if you're coerced to
participate to a certain degree.

~~~
ta17711771
But...that requires not caring about furthering yourself.

~~~
ta17711771
(Which is a hard sell for an overwhelming majority of the population)

------
uberman
Having read their statement on taking the aid
([https://newideal.aynrand.org/to-take-or-not-to-
take/](https://newideal.aynrand.org/to-take-or-not-to-take/)) their argument
boils down to:

 _" we would be foolish not apply for and take a government handout and that
it is OK for us to do so as we are pro-capitalists but bad for everyone else
to do so."_

Rand's personal argument for this behavior and why she took government
handouts including social security and medicare was:

 _" Those who support such government handouts, have no right to them; those
who oppose them have"_

I personally find the hypocrisy of this stunning.

